

What would London look like without Freedom of Panorama? - postitit
https://blog.wikimedia.org.uk/2015/07/what-would-london-look-like-without-freedom-of-panorama-a-letter-to-meps/

======
zimpenfish
To be honest, anything that removes the Shard, 122 Leadenhall and 20 Fenchurch
from the skyline (even if it's just photos) is A-OK by me.

------
JoeAltmaier
Its not about photographing them, is it? Its about commercialization of said
photos. So go ahead and take your holiday snaps.

